# snow



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the Valencia region is on Orange alert for snow

what we have falling out of the sky looks like snow, but it's too warm here on the coast for it to settle



anyone got the proper stuff?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the Valencia region is on Orange alert for snow
> 
> what we have falling out of the sky looks like snow, but it's too warm here on the coast for it to settle
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHH thats rather a naughty little profile picture you have there Chica!!!!!!!

No snow as yet, its quite chilly here - well 14c, but it feels much colder. It was foggy this morning, but the sun is now trying to break thru. Snow/rain has been forecast for tomorrow and a possible overnight frost???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> OOOOOHHH thats rather a naughty little profile picture you have there Chica!!!!!!!
> 
> No snow as yet, its quite chilly here - well 14c, but it feels much colder. It was foggy this morning, but the sun is now trying to break thru. Snow/rain has been forecast for tomorrow and a possible overnight frost???
> 
> Jo xxx



Hmm. It's definitely much warmer on the coast. Yesterday was hot and sunny and although it's cloudy at the moment it was sunny and warm when we took Our Little Azor out just now.
Tshirts today but with jeans, not shorts.
It gets chilly at night but I don't think it actually freezes.
Is it often foggy up in them thar hills? Sometimes when I look up at them the tops are obscured by cloud and I imagine you and the other inhabitants of Alhaurin wondering around in thick fog....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Hmm. It's definitely much warmer on the coast. Yesterday was hot and sunny and although it's cloudy at the moment it was sunny and warm when we took Our Little Azor out just now.
> Tshirts today but with jeans, not shorts.
> It gets chilly at night but I don't think it actually freezes.
> Is it often foggy up in them thar hills? Sometimes when I look up at them the tops are obscured by cloud and I imagine you and the other inhabitants of Alhaurin wondering around in thick fog....



We've just been for a walk over the hills near our house and it was lovely. You can see further up the mountains the clouds wrapped around, but where we are it was lovely, hazy sun, not too hot or too cold! I think we're in for some bad weather tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> We've just been for a walk over the hills near our house and it was lovely. You can see further up the mountains the clouds wrapped around, but where we are it was lovely, hazy sun, not too hot or too cold! I think we're in for some bad weather tho
> 
> Jo xxx


We've just been for a walk...it was warm and lovely, the company was very convivial, plenty of laughs. we discussed the weather and told a few jokes and generally took delight in just being with one and other. We touched and smiled and it was lovely. Then we left the bar and walked slowly home to a home made meat pie with sprouts in a cheese sauce.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> We've just been for a walk...it was warm and lovely, the company was very convivial, plenty of laughs. we discussed the weather and told a few jokes and generally took delight in just being with one and other. We touched and smiled and it was lovely. Then we left the bar and walked slowly home to a home made meat pie with sprouts in a cheese sauce.


You're taking the P*** arent you lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're taking the P*** arent you lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes. He's a naughty boy.
I felt bathed in a kind of warm New-Ageish glow until he mentioned sprouts and cheese sauce...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> You're taking the P*** arent you lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Taking the P*** or IS P***d!!
Sorry Hombre, but *we touched and smiled and went home to meat pie and sprouts*  was a bit too much!!

:focus:

Wooly jumper and vest day today, although the new patio doors and insulation are certainly doing their stuff and after 15 years of freezing every winter in our living room we are sometimes TOO WARM!! I'm not getting too excited cos the really cold months here are January and February but it looks like we spent our money wisely. 
Supposed to snow at 400 m tomorrow and we are at 800 soooo see what happens, but it seems too cold to snow at the moment - the temperature seems to go up a little when it's going to snow. I may be skiing down the motorway to work! We've had snow on the mountains around for about 10 days/ two weeks now.
Have had to scrape ice off the car twice so far which is NOTHING compared to other years.
Happy snowy days :smow: to all!!

P.S. Xabiachicha's obviously going to be "hot" :flame: this Christmas :redface: !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Taking the P*** or IS P***d!!
> Sorry Hombre, but *we touched and smiled and went home to meat pie and sprouts*  was a bit too much!!
> 
> :focus:
> ...


I told you I had something special lined up for Christmas!!


On the downside - it hasn't stopped raining - & I mean really heavy rain since about 12ish yesterday


the street outside looks like a river


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes. He's a naughty boy.
> I felt bathed in a kind of warm New-Ageish glow until he mentioned sprouts and cheese sauce...


When Mrs H asked what I had prepared for Sunday lunch, I told her..."Empanada de terne de la casa con Bruxelles au gratin ". She replied "that'll be pie and sprouts then ". The woman has no class.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hombre said:


> When Mrs H asked what I had prepared for Sunday lunch, I told her..."Empanada de terne de la casa con Bruxelles au gratin ". She replied "that'll be pie and sprouts then ". The woman has no class.


it must be windy down your way


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> When Mrs H asked what I had prepared for Sunday lunch, I told her..."Empanada de terne de la casa con Bruxelles au gratin ". She replied "that'll be pie and sprouts then ". The woman has no class.


Well, she must have had some. at one point in her life......she chose you!
Witty, handsome (although I cannot personally vouch for this) and with contintental skills de la cuisine to boot...magnifique!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, she must have had some. at one point in her life......she chose you!
> Witty, handsome (although I cannot personally vouch for this) and with contintental skills de la cuisine to boot...magnifique!!


I'll vouch for it personally ...and there's more....but not on here....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> I'll vouch for it personally ...and there's more....but not on here....


No, some things are best kept private...
Someone mentioned wind - it's currently wild,blowing a gale here (and there have been no sprouts in the house for ages).
I shudder to think what would happen if Our Little Azor got hold of sprouts.
One of the reasons for leaving the CR was the 'unpleasantness' (how delicate) caused by the poor quality meat he ate there.
He is a BIG boy.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No, some things are best kept private...
> Someone mentioned wind - it's currently wild,blowing a gale here (and there have been no sprouts in the house for ages).
> I shudder to think what would happen if Our Little Azor got hold of sprouts.
> One of the reasons for leaving the CR was the 'unpleasantness' (how delicate) caused by the poor quality meat he ate there.
> He is a BIG boy.


Over the years I have heard many reasons for emigrating. Career improvement... cultural needs.. the need to travel and broaden one's mind.. the wish to experience life elsewhere on this majestic and beautiful planet of ours, which hangs by a slender thread in the solitude of space , rendering us, its puny inhabitants , feeble in the face of its pure , awesome magnitude.
But moving house because of a farting dog was not one of them. But....there's always a first.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Over the years I have heard many reasons for emigrating. Career improvement... cultural needs.. the need to travel and broaden one's mind.. the wish to experience life elsewhere on this majestic and beautiful planet of ours, which hangs by a slender thread in the solitude of space , rendering us, its puny inhabitants , feeble in the face of its pure , awesome magnitude.
> But moving house because of a farting dog was not one of them. But....there's always a first.


To which I can only reply: you should have been there........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It is soooooo cold here today, the temp guage in the car says 6c, but with the wind chill factor its gotta be in the minuses and the wind is sooooo strong, everythings blowing over outside, plant pots, tables and chairs, I have someones tea towel floating about in the pool..... Not pleasant in "sunny Spain" today!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> It is soooooo cold here today, the temp guage in the car says 6c, but with the wind chill factor its gotta be in the minuses and the wind is sooooo strong, everythings blowing over outside, plant pots, tables and chairs, I have someones tea towel floating about in the pool..... Not pleasant in "sunny Spain" today!
> 
> Jo xxx


Windy and quite chilly down here too but the wind isn't that strong and it's not that cold. 
But definitely colder than we've yet experienced.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> It is soooooo cold here today, the temp guage in the car says 6c, but with the wind chill factor its gotta be in the minuses and the wind is sooooo strong, everythings blowing over outside, plant pots, tables and chairs, I have someones tea towel floating about in the pool..... Not pleasant in "sunny Spain" today!
> 
> Jo xxx


Southern "poofs"....up ere in t'north its -3c...snow all over the bloody place. Fish are jumping out of the sea to keep warm. Mrs H has gone back to work at the docks with a pair of my socks on inside her wellies....now that's bloody cold!!! "there's a tea towel in my pool ".....my arse !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Southern "poofs"....up ere in t'north its -3c...snow all over the bloody place. Fish are jumping out of the sea to keep warm. Mrs H has gone back to work at the docks with a pair of my socks on inside her wellies....now that's bloody cold!!! "there's a tea towel in my pool ".....my arse !



yeah, well you lot are used to the cold up there!! We're far more fragile and delicate here lol!!!! I AM FROZEN!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> yeah, well you lot are used to the cold up there!! We're far more fragile and delicate here lol!!!! I AM FROZEN!
> 
> Jo xxx


As X would say..."you need a Tony Danza"


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

WE've just come back from a two hour walk along the beach with OLA. Most enjoyable. 
I counted two other people during the whole time.
It wasn't really cold, I'd call it 'bracing'.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> yeah, well you lot are used to the cold up there!! We're far more fragile and delicate here lol!!!! I AM FROZEN!
> 
> Jo xxx


So what happened to the gas fire...thought that was the best thing since fried bread..????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> So what happened to the gas fire...thought that was the best thing since fried bread..????



Its on now and its wonderful. I tend not to have it on during the day cos I'm in and out. But once the kids are home and we are in for the night, I put it on!! We've got maximum right now and I'm warming up nicely!!!! Still on the first gas bottle!!??? I wonder how long before that runs out??????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

wow the storm and rain is BAD now, power cuts and interrupts every 5 minutes. Our provider struggles as well (wireless). Parts of our fencing are already flying in the air. Scary that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just love the snow, I love to walk on virgin snow and see my footprints... no snow here of course but when I am in Scotland and it snows I run outside and put my face up to the skies, I should grow up I think lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hombre said:


> When Mrs H asked what I had prepared for Sunday lunch, I told her..."Empanada de terne de la casa con Bruxelles au gratin ". She replied "that'll be pie and sprouts then ". The woman has no class.




In my eyes Mrs H has plenty of class after all she asked what you had prepared not what you wanted, classy and smart what a combination!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well still no snow here, but it finally stopped raining

yesterday the Instituto (& presumably the other schools) were closed mid morning & the kids sent home becuase a red alert for floods

seriously windy still though, which seems to be becoming the norm in winter now


last year I remember a lot of roof tiles blown off & looking out of the window now I can see two smallish trees uprooted


the power & tele were off periodically all day yesterday

and now we have no tele at all!


sunny spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> wow the storm and rain is BAD now, power cuts and interrupts every 5 minutes. Our provider struggles as well (wireless). Parts of our fencing are already flying in the air. Scary that


That sounds really bad!
I didn't have to ski down the motorway to work as it didn't snow where we are. Only in Madrid capital, (which is really bizarre as it's lower than where I am and it hardly ever snows in the city), and to the east all the way to Valencia. But it was absolutely freezing at night and wiiiinnndyyyy!! We decided it was a good opportunity to add to eolic power and had _*alubias*_ for dinner!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We had a brief flurry of snow here in southern UK but it looked at the ground and gave it up as a bad job. More expected by the end of the week and everyone, now that X factor is over, is turning their attention to that old fave of looking forward to the white Christmas they never get... Going to be minus 5 by the end of the week but no doubt it will warm up by the end of next week and give us the normal, dull, grey, damp, mild Christmas we always have. Ho ho and furthermore ho....


----------

